
Show HN: Etch – keep track of places you love or want to try - mguigli
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/etch-save-share-discover-places/id1065298053?mt=8
======
mguigli
We built a closed network platform that encourages people to save and leave
notes on places they've been to or want to try. We also don't use star ratings
like GMaps or Yelp. Our approach for ratings is similar to that of Netflix. We
want people rating their experiences for themselves and for their friends who
they are connected to on Etch.

